# ACS Assessment - Given Name and Family Name Issue



## suneet64 (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi there,

I have submitted my skill assessment to ACS (Australian Computer Society) but having one doubt. Below are the details on my passport:

*Given Name - Suneet Kumar
Surname - (This is blank)*

Below are the details which I have filled in the personal information block of ACS assessment form:

*Given Name - Suneet Kumar (Same as mentioned in passport)
Family Name - Kumar
Preferred First Name - Suneet
*
These above three fields are mandatory so I can't skip any of these.

Please confirm if the details submitted by me, are correct? Actually, the name mentioned in the payment receipt which I received from ACS is *Suneet Kumar Kumar*.

Looking forward to your help!

Thanks


----------



## seventyseven (Jan 24, 2017)

I am unfamiliar with Indian name schemes but I find it a bit hard to believe that, according to your passport, you don't have a last name? If this is just an error you might want to get that corrected as you might run into similar issues when lodging your visa application.

For the ACS, as far as I remember, you can change your personal details somewhere, so I'd suggest to change them into your actual name (without the 2nd "Kumar"), so that it is being shown correctly on your assessment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

suneet64 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have submitted my skill assessment to ACS (Australian Computer Society) but having one doubt. Below are the details on my passport:
> 
> ...


The ACS computer has correctly issued the receipt as Suneet Kumar Kumar as you have wrongly filled your name, by writing kumar twice.
You should have taken a clarification from ACS before submitting the application.
Anyways, I don't think it is too late.
Please email them and ask how you can correct the name so that the assessment is issued in the correct name.
They respond within a day and give the correct solution 

Cheers


----------



## suneet64 (Jun 3, 2017)

seventyseven said:


> I am unfamiliar with Indian name schemes but I find it a bit hard to believe that, according to your passport, you don't have a last name? If this is just an error you might want to get that corrected as you might run into similar issues when lodging your visa application.
> 
> For the ACS, as far as I remember, you can change your personal details somewhere, so I'd suggest to change them into your actual name (without the 2nd "Kumar"), so that it is being shown correctly on your assessment.


Hi there,

Thanks for your response.

Actually, this is not the error in passport. I have seen a number of passports which are without surname.

For the ACS, I can only update the contact information. There is no any option to update the personal details. 

Please suggest if there is any other way to resolve this problem?


----------



## suneet64 (Jun 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The ACS computer has correctly issued the receipt as Suneet Kumar Kumar as you have wrongly filled your name, by writing kumar twice.
> You should have taken a clarification from ACS before submitting the application.
> Anyways, I don't think it is too late.
> Please email them and ask how you can correct the name so that the assessment is issued in the correct name.
> ...


Hi there,

Thanks for your response.

Yes, I should have to take a clarification from ACS before submitting the application.

I already email them to correct my Given Name by replacing Suneet Kumar to Suneet. 

Hoping that they will do this without any issue.


----------



## seventyseven (Jan 24, 2017)

suneet64 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> ...


In that you could case reach out to them via email and explain the situation. They usually react on short notice - it's worth a try.


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

suneet64 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have submitted my skill assessment to ACS (Australian Computer Society) but having one doubt. Below are the details on my passport:
> 
> ...


Hey Suneet,

Please suggest how you proceeded further in this case as my passport has same thing, with blank surname.

It will be helpful for me and future applicants as well.

Thanks!


----------

